# best wax for novice, black car



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

as above, I'll class myself as a total novice although i can do most things and have a relatively decent idea on things, have no machinery and have always in the past put hard wax on with bare hand, paint is straight pure black non metallic, and would like deep wet look as possible? obviously budget isn't huge but with so much on the market i'm totally lost  can anyone help? if it helps would be even happier to see if i could get somewhere that i can get some mf and a nice drying towel save going all over the shop!

thanks!
Kelly


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

if you want durability and a deep look i would go for prima amigo followed by odk eclipse wax, you can get a 50ml sample pot http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/product-details.php?page=wax&product=carnauba-waxes-eclipse-50ml
make sure to do fallout remover and clay first

polishedbliss free delivery
drying towel is awesome and cheap http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html
i use these for buffing off prima amigo and glazes/pre wax cleansers http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-super-buffing-towel-cat24.html
and you could get this for buffing off wax http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-deluxe-buffing-towel-cat24.html


----------



## SAMS350ZGT (Mar 10, 2014)

I, like you are new to using products other than those offered by the national motor stores. I recently tried DoDo Juice blue velvet on my Azure Blue 350Z and found it easy to apply,it gave a great finish, is great value for money & went a long way. I'm sure there'll be more experienced forum members who'll be able to offer a better product for your needs but for the cash and until i gain more experience this product really worked for me.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

You can do a lot worse than using the Autoglym range, which is available at national motor stores.
Don't think just because it's easily available and popular with the general public, it's not good enough for you.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

SAMS350ZGT said:


> I, like you are new to using products other than those offered by the national motor stores. I recently tried DoDo Juice blue velvet on my Azure Blue 350Z and found it easy to apply,it gave a great finish, is great value for money & went a long way. I'm sure there'll be more experienced forum members who'll be able to offer a better product for your needs but for the cash and until i gain more experience this product really worked for me.


Nothing wrong with dodo waxes mate, you have chosen very well.

Gonz.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Have a look at poorboys natty black wax, not too expensive and easy to use. For cloths and towels go to Saverschoice/in2detailing.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Berylburton said:


> You can do a lot worse than using the Autoglym range, which is available at national motor stores.
> Don't think just because it's easily available and popular with the general public, it's not good enough for you.


I have had autoglym and do have a pot of the HD wax.. but I just don't like it is don't know if it's possibly gone off it feels incredibly greasy but always has done. It cost a lot of money but just really nasty to use. Tried it on several occasions. Ok it's easy to apply but yeah smeary doesn't buff well in simple terms hate the stuff

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> if you want durability and a deep look i would go for prima amigo followed by odk eclipse wax, you can get a 50ml sample pot http://www.odkwaxes.co.uk/store/product-details.php?page=wax&product=carnauba-waxes-eclipse-50ml
> make sure to do fallout remover and clay first
> 
> polishedbliss free delivery
> ...


Will have a look at these thanks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

theres some odk eclipse on ebay at the moment


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

storm2284 said:


> I have had autoglym and do have a pot of the HD wax.. but I just don't like it is don't know if it's possibly gone off it feels incredibly greasy but always has done. It cost a lot of money but just really nasty to use. Tried it on several occasions. Ok it's easy to apply but yeah smeary doesn't buff well in simple terms hate the stuff


Don't give up on the HD wax, (if you got it from a recognised store and not an ebay seller) then you paid almost £50 for it so might as well use it perhaps on a family members car if not your own.

Someone once said technique triumphs product and on that basis I would find the best way to work with your ££ wax i.e. wet the applicator pad slightly if you weren't wetting the applicator pad and also try working the wax a bit to soften it up if its a bit hard.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

cargainz said:


> Don't give up on the HD wax, (if you got it from a recognised store and not an ebay seller) then you paid almost £50 for it so might as well use it perhaps on a family members car if not your own.
> 
> Someone once said technique triumphs product and on that basis I would find the best way to work with your ££ wax i.e. wet the applicator pad slightly if you weren't wetting the applicator pad and also try working the wax a bit to soften it up if its a bit hard.


Was brought from autoglym themselves on a stand at a show some time ago. But yes it was not cheap. When tried with applicator it was always slightly damp when put on with hand it warmed well but just very greasy nothing about it is nice to work with in the slightest. Maybe a duff pot then? I know others love it and swear by it but for me... nope horrible stuff

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

storm2284 said:


> Was brought from autoglym themselves on a stand at a show some time ago. But yes it was not cheap. When tried with applicator it was always slightly damp when put on with hand it warmed well but just very greasy nothing about it is nice to work with in the slightest. Maybe a duff pot then? I know others love it and swear by it but for me... nope horrible stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


dont get caught up in it too much, some people like some waxes and others dont. its whatever you feel happy with at the end of the day, its your car


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

The other point really to mention here, and kind of off the back of the comment around technique trumping product, is about the prep work done before you get to the wax stage.

I guess you can do as little or as much prep as you want but it will have a bearing on the end result. Just chucking a wax on to a car that's had very little prep isn't likely to have the same results as a car that's gone through a multi stage prep process (decontaminate, de tar, machine polish etc). As said, how much prep you want to do is entirely up to you but it will have a bearing. Once a proper prep is done, is something you may only have to redo once or twice a year. In between, a good wash and top up with a quick detailer is often more than enough to keep it looking its best.


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ben_W said:


> The other point really to mention here, and kind of off the back of the comment around technique trumping product, is about the prep work done before you get to the wax stage.
> 
> I guess you can do as little or as much prep as you want but it will have a bearing on the end result. Just chucking a wax on to a car that's had very little prep isn't likely to have the same results as a car that's gone through a multi stage prep process (decontaminate, de tar, machine polish etc). As said, how much prep you want to do is entirely up to you but it will have a bearing. Once a proper prep is done, is something you may only have to redo once or twice a year. In between, a good wash and top up with a quick detailer is often more than enough to keep it looking its best.


Car has been given a full decontamination followed by claybar and compound\polish as I had paint correction done so surface is as good as can possibly get

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

definately prima amigo glaze which will clean, fills swirls and is durable and the best thing is it will darken the paintwork! followed by odk eclipse which will darken it even more!
its a great combo and doesnt cost too much


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd honestly go for a britemax black max and vantage combo. So easy to use and it's the best out there for the price and the results are fantastic 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Might aswell chuck clean max shampoo in there aswell you will not be disappointed 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't forget spray and shine QD. A very good and versatile product


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Kyle 86 said:


> I'd honestly go for a britemax black max and vantage combo. So easy to use and it's the best out there for the price and the results are fantastic
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Very much agree with kyle

And about the britemax shampoo

Then you might as well look at grimeout as well

To be far the whole britemax range performs better than it's price point and packaging look


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Don't forget spray and shine QD. A very good and versatile product


Oh yeah thats awesome too as is grime out

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh christ it's all being thrown at me now! Wonder if one of these lovely companies will do me a combo deal hahaha! Just had another go with the HD tonight as at a show tomorrow... still hate it. Not helped by the fact it's gone dark so I hope I've taken it off ok and not too two toned! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiesta2012 (Nov 23, 2013)

I agree my friend, had HD wax for a few years and always been impressed. Recently tho im struggling to remove it and leaves a greasy residue. Think mine may have gone off somehow as must have had pot over ten years. Using R222 now, not as durable but a doddle to apply and remove.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I would recommend Poorboys Nattys black paste wax £24.95 or if you have the cash Blackfire midnight sun kit.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=384221


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

storm2284 said:


> Oh christ it's all being thrown at me now! Wonder if one of these lovely companies will do me a combo deal hahaha! Just had another go with the HD tonight as at a show tomorrow... still hate it. Not helped by the fact it's gone dark so I hope I've taken it off ok and not too two toned!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Have you looked at our waxes ?
Im not saying my waxes are better than HD wax or any others but i do offer a money back guarantee if your not happy with it . Have a look through the waxplanet section and if you need anymore info im here to help .
What we do offer is fantastic easy to use waxes at very affordable prices.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=386


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Kyle 86 said:


> I'd honestly go for a britemax black max and vantage combo. So easy to use and it's the best out there for the price and the results are fantastic


This ^^^

Vantage is circa £35 which is quite an outlay, but I managed to get mine for £25 when Frosts had an offer on.

If you want to save a few quid and bearing in mind winter is coming,you won't go wrong with either Blackmax or Prima Amigo glaze topped off with some Collinite 845.


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I would consider Autosmart WAX. Super easy to use, you can put it on thin or thick, leave it for hours before you buff it off and comes off easy. Good durability - I get around 6 to 8 months with the car being washed every 2 to 4 weeks, and I do 500 miles per week.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sonax Xtreme Wax is very decent just under £21 with discount

Euro Car Parts - WEEKEND30 for 30% discount until midnight tonight :thumb:


----------



## bruce900 (Mar 18, 2016)

Typeroz said:


> Have a look at poorboys natty black wax, not too expensive and easy to use. For cloths and towels go to Saverschoice/in2detailing.


For black cars in sun I found poorboys products easy to remove and perfect result even on 6 year old paintwork, leaves almost a showroom finish.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll bore the  out of everyone by coming in and recommending Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax, _again_. That said, it's £15 for a full size 200ml tin, comes with a decent quality applicator and buffing MF cloth, beads like mad, lasts for ages, straightforward to apply and remove, and strikes a nice balance between wax "depth" and sealant "sharpness" courtesy of the hybrid formula. Only thing to say against it is it doesn't have a fancy colour or smell.

Did I mention it's fifteen notes? Even if only as a base layer for winter, that's a bargain.

:thumb:


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks so much guys for all of the above. The car's going to be kept tucked up in the west of the winter months so depth of shine and minor imperfection hiding is my top goal really dodo and poor boys are ones I've heard on many occasions and picked up a small sample pot of ocd wax yesterday not 100% happy but after several buffs







wasn't a bad result. Going to look further into these tonight again ideas options and people plugging their own very welcome

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Where abouts are you based?

I have a growing selection that I would happily let you have some sample panels use of - then you can pick against what you like the look of.

Everyone has their go-to brand - but that is what makes panel or sample pots so appealing. You can try a few at the intro prices before plucking for a full pot


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm down in West Cornwall Chris 😊 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Bit of a journey for me then!

Most people are friendly down that neck of the woods (if a little inter-related  )- find a friendly local to come and show you some options!


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

350Chris said:


> Bit of a journey for me then!
> 
> Most people are friendly down that neck of the woods (if a little inter-related  )- find a friendly local to come and show you some options!


always good for a break though  they don't all have 6 fingers on each hand hahaha!! do appreciate the thought though x


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

storm2284 said:


> Thanks so much guys for all of the above. The car's going to be kept tucked up in the west of the winter months so depth of shine and minor imperfection hiding is my top goal really dodo and poor boys are ones I've heard on many occasions and picked up a small sample pot of ocd wax yesterday not 100% happy but after several buffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the wee rallye rims. Lovely! Any bigger pics of the car?

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Love the wee rallye rims. Lovely! Any bigger pics of the car?
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


As many as you want... lol!!





























Took these yesterday

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL. That's really lovely chum. Is it a Gti? I'm a huge fan of the white rallye wheels. There was a little blue rallye around my home town for a few years and I always would have loved to own it. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cookies said:


> LOL. That's really lovely chum. Is it a Gti? I'm a huge fan of the white rallye wheels. There was a little blue rallye around my home town for a few years and I always would have loved to own it.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


yeah, Gti the wheels came about as a kind of mistake, borrowed them off someone for a show and left my OZ in his garage which in turn mysteriously got broken into and they were 'stolen' weird said chap put them for sale a few years after claiming they were his own yet still demanded these back  but yeah they're ok, still thinking of returning to a nice set of alloys eventually though


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ooh now that's a nasty move. They really suit the wee car. Sis you see Ben_w thread where he is doing a full restoration of a 306 rallye. I love little pugs. Had a couple of D-turbos a while back and loved them. 

What alloys you thinking about chum?

Cooks

Edit: sozz - just realised I have dragged this wax thread off topic. Sorry guys. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Dodos purple haze and after a megs ultimate wax seal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Ooh now that's a nasty move. They really suit the wee car. Sis you see Ben_w thread where he is doing a full restoration of a 306 rallye. I love little pugs. Had a couple of D-turbos a while back and loved them.
> 
> What alloys you thinking about chum?
> 
> ...


bad bad naughty person  seen both threads the 106 quicky too got a real soft spot for the 106's though having owned this one 10 years now no money could part us, took a small fortune to ressurect her from the dead lol :car:

wheel wise, no idea as yet, big big decision but wanting to show again need a little bling maybe


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

kingswood said:


> Dodos purple haze and after a megs ultimate wax seal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dodo seems to be coming up again and again  i am fluctuating that way must admit


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

/\/\ 

£6 a sample pot off eBay and will easy do 4 coats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

storm2284 said:


> Thanks so much guys for all of the above. The car's going to be kept tucked up in the west of the winter months so depth of shine and minor imperfection hiding is my top goal really dodo and poor boys are ones I've heard on many occasions and picked up a small sample pot of ocd wax yesterday not 100% happy but after several buffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the OCD wax and i really like it. I've got waxes that leave better finishes but it's durability is fantastic and it beads extremely well and has good water behaviour

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## storm2284 (Oct 2, 2016)

have put a small order in with obsession, couple of tester pots and see where we go from there, happy to put my pennies into a small setup


----------

